# Pistol Silhouettes?



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find exact silhouettes of different models of pistols? 
I make presentation boxes and must have the piece in my shop until the boxes are finished. Many guys don't want to part with "Betsy" for that long. 
Thanks to you all.
Gene


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

Do a google search for BLUE GUNS.....they are exact size....run about $40 each.....


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Carl. I did that and saw quite a few that I can use. Still need some old 44s, too.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

If you use photoshop, you could try searching 'photoshop custom shapes guns'

Maybe an encyclopedia of handguns and pistols would be useful.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

gav said:


> If you use photoshop, you could try searching 'photoshop custom shapes guns'
> 
> Maybe an encyclopedia of handguns and pistols would be useful.


I had found one like this a while back when researching another project, maybe there's similar of the pistols. 

I don't know if anyone rents the dummy guns (blueguns), maybe that's a cheaper alternative.


----------

